#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Пустотность. (лекции  современных западных буддистов для западной аудитории, в простом, понятном и доступном изложении)

## Владимир Николаевич

Пустотность и удовлетворение. Пятнадцатая лекция буддийского монаха Лобсанга Тенпы из цикла "Тибетский буддизм с самых основ" (по одноименной книге доктора Алана Уоллеса):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a5q...7W-FEm9NjeWnCQ

----------

Аше (17.12.2016), Джеки (05.04.2017), Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2017), Шуньяананда (14.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Лекции Андрея Анатольевича Терентьева, учёного, переводчика, редактора и издателя многих крупных буддийских сочинений. 

Андрей Терентьев. Введение в воззрение пустоты - открытая лекция 2.12.2016 

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 3.12.2016 - 1/3 

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 3.12.2016 - 2/3 

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 3.12.2016 - 3/3 

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 4.12.2016 - 1/3

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 4.12.2016 - 2/3 

Андрей Тереньтев. В поисках самобытия - 4.12.2016 - 3/3

----------

Аше (17.12.2016), Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2017), Шуньяананда (14.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Как медитировать на недействительном и невозможном "Я".
Алекс Берзин, американский буддолог, тибетолог, историк и учитель дхармы, доктор философии Гарвардского университета.
 2013 год, Москва. (Англ-рус).

01/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

02/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

03/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

04/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

05/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

06/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

07/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

08/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

09/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

10/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU 

11/11 - How to Meditate on the Voidness of the Impossible "Me" - Four Noble Truths / EN-RU

----------

Аше (17.12.2016), Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2017), Шуньяананда (14.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Энди Уистрайх - Теория пустоты в Калачакре согласно традиции Гелуг.

 (Энди Уистрайх родился в Англии в 1950 году; большую часть своей карьеры он посвятил работе в сфере высшего образования. В 80 годы он начал практиковать, а затем и преподавать буддизм; он выполнял и проводил ретриты и стал регулярно вести занятия в центре ФПМТ в Лидсе «Джамьянг». В 1998 году Энди и Дэвид Рейгл создали «Международную сеть Калачакры», которая — с помощью интернет-технологий — стала значительным источником информации и поддержки для тех, кто практикует Калачакру по всему миру.)

Теория пустоты в Калачакре согласно Гелуг. Энди Уистрайх 31.03.2014 (1/2) 

Теория пустоты в Калачакре согласно Гелуг. Энди Уистрайх 31.03.2014 (2/2)

----------

Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2017), Шуньяананда (14.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Андрей Анатольевич Терентьев:

Постижение пустоты. Лекция 1 

Постижение пустоты. Лекция 2

----------

Шуньяананда (14.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Коренные строфы Мадхьямаки:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbdggxpUUVY


Открытая лекция Глена Свенссона, посвященная обзорному рассмотрению буддийского представления о пустотности, описанному в тексте Арья Нагарджуны "Коренные строфы срединного пути" (Мула-мадхьямака-карика)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В июне 2019г. в центре  Ганден Тендар Линг  (ФПМТ Москва) д-р Алекс Берзин провёл семинар на тему:
Пустотность. Воззрения индийских и тибетских буддийских школ. Уникальность воззрения ламы Цонкапы.

записи лекций:

Часть 1.

Часть 2.

----------

Бо (09.05.2020)

----------

